

Ask HN: Best Ways / Products to Reduce Wrist Pain - freditup

Basically, at the crazy time of being an undergrad in college, my wrists are already starting to hurt occasionally. Nothing tremendously painful, but still an annoying twinge some days.<p>So I'm asking a couple of things: what kind of setup do you use to keep yourself healthy? Especially, what kind of pointing device and what kind of keyboard (specific products or general types of products are fine) do you use? Are there any specific exercises you do that seem to help?<p>Anything else related to this topic is fine too - Amazon links, helpful blog posts, and general advice are are welcome. I use Windows most of the time, but I would think that most hardware should be cross-OS anyway.
======
bazzargh
I have a couple of Microsoft Trackballs; I found that the constant moving back
and forth with the mouse was a disaster for me. Unfortunately, I bought the
second because the first was so good and I'd heard MS were withdrawing them
from the market.

More about that here: [http://my.galagzee.com/2007/07/03/microsoft-trackball-
explor...](http://my.galagzee.com/2007/07/03/microsoft-trackball-explorer/)

Specific exercises - does rest count? Take time away from the keyboard, use
your non-dominant hand with your phone. At least, this helps me.

~~~
freditup
On that same site I found this slew of recommendations:
<http://my.galagzee.com/ergonomics-recommendations/>

Thought I might as well link it here for reference.

------
bratao
Microsoft Natural Mouse 6000. It ends ALL my wrists pains !

